# Sash Replacement vs. Insert Window Replacement



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How tight is the window? Does is have much air leakage?

Do you know the condition of the sill behind the vinyl?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just replacing the sashes to me is like only fixing 1/2 the problem.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Actually I think if the rest of the frame is good then why not?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

framer52 said:


> Actually I think if the rest of the frame is good then why not?


If the frame is good and the fitment/air seal is good, sashes are okay.

The issue is that most window's problems don't stop and start with the glass.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have never seen too many bad Andersons, except the glass.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

framer52 said:


> I have never seen too many bad Andersons, except the glass.


They are usually better than most.

They do sill rot behind the cladding a good bit though.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

i actually used to think badly of them, but have changed my mind. I know if I need something at least I can get to talk to someone.

One other thing, everyone seems to knock the HD windows but..., the company that is making them is Anderson. I like their customer service.

now back to the thread.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

framer52 said:


> i actually used to think badly of them, but have changed my mind. I know if I need something at least I can get to talk to someone.
> 
> One other thing, everyone seems to knock the HD windows but..., the company that is making them is Anderson. I like their customer service.
> 
> now back to the thread.......:thumbsup:


HD?

Home Depot?

Andersen does make some (Silverline in vinyl) of them but they have some crap windows inside that line.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> HD?
> 
> Home Depot?
> 
> Andersen does make some (Silverline in vinyl) of them but they have some crap windows inside that line.


Terribly made window imo. 

On the original question, have you gotten prices both ways? From what I've seen, the sash replacements are not much cheaper, and they never really seal that well. The old frame has probably settled so it's out of square, etc... It can be done, just make sure that you thoroughly inspect those frames.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

framer52 said:


> everyone seems to knock the HD windows but..., the company that is making them is Anderson


If the "American Craftsman" were truly "Andersen" windows, then why not just sell them as Andersen? Why the need for the other name. Besides that, why do they cost 50% of what the Andersen windows cost? The whole thing just sounds like a bad idea to me. I'm sure the marketing works though, 50 people walk by the window aisle and I wouldn't be shocked if 45 of them just said "oh, It's Andersen and It's cheap - it must be good, let's buy it".


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Andersen truly does make the profit on those junkers and I think that is all they really care about.


----------



## fuzzmanks (Oct 24, 2010)

*Anderson or Andersen*

Make sure everyone is taking about the same window maker. There are Anders*o*n and then there is Anders*e*n. I didn't realize this until I called Anderson about a replacement sash and i could not find the window model number and they asked me if I was possibly there were AndersEn wondows. Later I found the brand AndersOn etched in the vinyl track.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

I did sash kits to replace my old single pains. Frames & sills were in good shape. Brick exterior, plaster interior with plaster returns & no wood trim. 
Used Kolbe & Kolbe AL clad wood sash kits. They came with a vinyl track held it with metal clips & backed with a foam seal. 
DIY was very easy, no loss of glass, actually gained a bit due to thinner frames (some of our windows were smallish already). When I factored in the savings from not changing trim... the savings were Very significant. 
Accurate measurements are very important. My supplier is fastidious & measured every opening meticulously 3 separate times = good fit.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Just replacing the sashes to me is like only fixing 1/2 the problem.


what if its just the sash thats broken


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

HomeSealed said:


> Terribly made window imo.
> 
> On the original question, have you gotten prices both ways? From what I've seen, the sash replacements are not much cheaper, and they never really seal that well. The old frame has probably settled so it's out of square, etc... It can be done, just make sure that you thoroughly inspect those frames.


is this true??? i been seeing posts where people got a sash for like $70, and i am getting quotes of at least $400 to replace teh window.


----------

